# Wish me luck....72X30X30...first build ever....



## Kay (Jun 24, 2017)

So I am starting my build. I have looked around for ideas and help. I actually found an armoire at the thrift store that I am going to use but for now I am building the base. I am doing all of my cutting in the garage but building inside because I realized that trying to build it in the garage and then moving it up to the loft might not work out so well.


----------



## Kay (Jun 25, 2017)

Stage two....Removing everything from the armoire.....
I was excited to find this because this will just be its starter home. This was $10 plus I received 25% off for Law enforcement/fire fighter discount day!


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 25, 2017)

Kay said:


> Stage two....Removing everything from the armoire.....
> I was excited to find this because this will just be its starter home. This was $10 plus I received 25% off for Law enforcement/fire fighter discount day!


It looks sturdy. Please show fonal product. I swear, I think a booklet of how to build tegu enclosures from enclosures in this forum would sell well.


----------



## Kay (Jun 27, 2017)

Two more pics....The trim could have been a bit smaller I guess, but I already it in the garage so might as well use it. Coming along slowly but surely...


----------



## Kay (Jun 29, 2017)

Here is the cut that I made for the window...doesn't seem to be as big as everyone else's though....not sure if I am going to make it bigger or not


----------



## Kay (Jun 30, 2017)

Latest progress....


----------



## Kay (Jul 4, 2017)

Okay so I made a hide box and a ledge for basking. I ordered something that he will swim in and ill add the mulch when I get him. I also stained the wood. I have yet to finish the window...that's the last thing to do.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 24, 2017)

Is that bulb in the middle his basking light ? What kind of stain did you use, and any updates if if it worked out did you install some
UVB fixtures anywhere


----------



## Kay (Jul 24, 2017)

I just put the bulb there for the picture. I am actually going to use that for the UVB. The basking light will sit on the far right where the screen is on top. 

The stain is Minwax (Jacobean) 

I am still working on the last thing, which is the window. I was going to do a hinged window but changed my mind. Now I am doing sliding glass. I asked the group if I could use a single U channel but no response so I just went ahead and ordered one with a double track yesterday from Amazon.


----------



## Zyn (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice yeah I'm not sure about the sliding glass doors I'm about now to start the big enclosure journey myself


----------



## Kay (Jul 24, 2017)

I also found a huge sheet of 1/4" thick glass for only $10 so I am trying to find the best way to cut that as well. 

Good luck....Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 24, 2017)

A diamond blade tile cutter would cut te glass if you take it nice and slow not forcing it.... but it would be better taking it to a professional glass cutter as they can shamfor off te sharp edges.


----------



## Kay (Jul 24, 2017)

You might be right....rough edges definitely won't be good. Thanks!


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 24, 2017)

Yes not only would unpolished edges be very dangerous to you and your tegu but it would be a night mare to slide smooth through your track for opening


----------



## Kay (Jul 27, 2017)

Found a glass shop that would cut my glass for $5 a cut...which would have probably ended up being 5 cuts and they wouldn't insure the glass. That was the cheapest I found! But if I bought their glass it was only going to be $21 including tax so I just ordered their glass and it will be ready by Tuesday.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jul 27, 2017)

Good stuff


----------



## Kay (Aug 1, 2017)

All done. Not sure if I like the hooks on the glass but I guess it will make it easier to open. Now I'm just waiting for my Tegu!


----------

